# GE Microwave won't heat



## Farmgirl22

I have a relatively new (and very fancy) GE microwave that seems as though it works perfectly--until you put something in there you want heated. The microwave seems to run, but it doesn't have any heat coming out. I've changed out one of the fuses, but that didn't make any difference. It's an over-the-stove mounted with the blower on it, if that makes any difference (aside from making it hard to change out, and heavy as heck!)

The owners said that it was working fine, they made one bag of popcorn, went to make another and 10 minutes later it hadn't popped a single kernel. (Don't ask my why they would have tried it for 10 minutes before realizing that it wasn't working--I don't know either, and was scared to ask. ) They didn't mention anything blowing up or whatever, but I know that it would have probably been hard to tell when you are popping popcorn anyway, since it makes so much racket on it's own.

If anyone has any ideas that don't involve replacing it, I'm all for it. I'd also prefer to be able to DIM, but if you guys think there's no way I could fix it without a professional, I will have to be willing to concede defeat. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frank4d

See this article: http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/micfaq.htm#micnhono

Under the heading "No heat but otherwise normal operation" you might beable to fix the first three items listed if you have access to a continuity tester. You would probably need a pro for other causes under this heading.

See also fuses and thermal switches in other parts of the article.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Thanks!! You've been super helpful today, two :up: for you!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Had a pro come out and check it--there's a bad magnetron which is apparently nearly as expensive as a new microwave.  Now I'm not sure what to do.  Guess we'll look at both options see which one is the lesser of the two evils. *sigh*


----------



## Mumbodog

Get a new one, that way you get a full warranty.

They may warranty the repair, usually for 90 days, but what if something else breaks , not worth the risk considering the price of a new one vs a repair.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Right now that's kinda what we're thinking too, it'd be nice to have one that had a few less options anyway, this one had so many "features" it nearly had a Windows logo on it.


----------



## Mumbodog

It had a BSOD

Broke Suddenly Otherwise Dead.


----------



## hewee

Darn the cost of the repair pro to come out would almost pay for a all new counter top micro I bet but those rangehood ones cost many times more


----------



## Farmgirl22

I don't have enough counter space to have a counter-top unit...we've got a small countertop unit that we had before we bought this house (it's slowly dying too ) and even it takes up so much space that I don't have much left.  My kitchen is open and airy, but it doesn't have a lot of cabinet/counter space, so we need as many space-saving devices as we can get. Replacing the above the stove microwave is just going to have to be done so that I can utilize my kitchen for cooking.


----------



## JohnWill

Actually, I purchased a nice GE rangehood microwave for my daughter for $200 last year. Obviously, there was an afternoon of installation after the purchase, but they're not as expensive as you might think. One service call will pay for a new one.


----------



## hewee

Plus buying a new one let them know that you got a GE and the model so you can get one or lets hope get one that the back plate you bolt to the wall and the holes to the top of you cabinet will all be the same.
They should be the same unless the one you got now is real old and things change.
But if all is the same then it should be a whole lot more easy to change out the old with the new. 
Not sure but on some you hang the whole outer unit but some you hand the whole outer case and slide the micro into it. That would I think be even more easy to do because your have even less work. 
I have put many of them up at work on new homes and some are easy and other are harder to put up. If the range is not there they are all more easy to put up even by yourself. If you don't move the range it will be harder to do and your need help. But best to move the range or better set something on top to protect it.

That is a great buy John on a rangehood microwave.


----------



## JohnWill

I just searched the Internet and found a mail-order place with the price. I think shipping added around $20, but not bad for a 1000 watt unit, and it's worked very well for them.


----------

